# CPT 93923 TCPO2 test



## sborpa (Aug 12, 2009)

Greetings all,

can a nurse or tech bill out for a 93923?   
The Medicare guidelines state:
2. All noninvasive vascular diagnostic studies should either be
- performed by, or under the direct supervision of, persons that have demonstrated minimum
entry level competency by being credentialed in vascular technology, or
- performed in laboratories accredited in vascular technology.
a. One or more technologists in each vascular laboratory must be certified by a credentialing board
recognized by the Intersocietal Commission for Accreditation of Vascular Laboratories
(ICAVL) or the National Council for Certifying Agencies[/COLOR].

Any info is greatly appreciated


----------

